# I want to see your cats :)



## Cheryl89

Hey folks,

What are you cats up to today? Anyone got any pics to share??

Heres my Bugsy last night (I'm sure she's trying to shove my OH out of bed so she can sleep with me forever lol)





And Bugsy on my sandals... naughty kitty



xxxxxxx


----------



## Steverags

Bobby having a drink


Tootsie playing house


----------



## TigerLileh

Lily and I have spent the day harness training.


----------



## JordanRose

Spooks playing:


And looking handsome:


----------



## Jonescat

Whose purple thing is this?


----------



## Cheryl89

Soooooooo cute!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Cheryl89

Keep em coming! Meow meow! x :ihih:


----------



## munchkinpie

a day in the life of roman aka moose
woke up

flossed my teeth

woke reo up

had a run in with a mouse mat

mastered contortion

then just chilled


----------



## Cheryl89

OMG, absolutely stunning!!!!!!! I love these kitty piccies!!!

Here's my girl this morning... excuse the washing behind hahahahaa









xx


----------



## moggiemum

Steverags said:


> Bobby having a drink
> 
> 
> Tootsie playing house


wow that mouse sure has a big tail


----------



## sharonchilds

Cheryl89 said:


> OMG, absolutely stunning!!!!!!! I love these kitty piccies!!!
> 
> Here's my girl this morning... excuse the washing behind hahahahaa
> 
> View attachment 122551
> 
> 
> xx


Bugsy is a very pretty lady :001_tt1:


----------



## Cheryl89

sharonchilds said:


> Bugsy is a very pretty lady :001_tt1:


Thank you my lovely  Your kitties are just as pretty!! xxx


----------



## sharonchilds

Cheryl89 said:


> Thank you my lovely  Your kitties are just as pretty!! xxx


Is Bugsy a raggie ?
Thanks, they are and they know it, Tia is a proper Diva :lol:
I get so mixed up with the Ragdolls and Birmans


----------



## Cheryl89

sharonchilds said:


> Is Bugsy a raggie ?
> Thanks, they are and they know it, Tia is a proper Diva :lol:
> I get so mixed up with the Ragdolls and Birmans


Do you know what hun, I've been asked that before! The lady we got her from said she's full pedigree Persian but now a few people have asked I have NO idea....what do you think ??

I could watch your cats ALL DAY long xxx


----------



## sharonchilds

Archie before his illness..Looking very big and fluffy








Archie and his girlfriend Jt, they loves to cuddle :001_tt1:


----------



## sharonchilds

Im bad at breeds, but i think she looks ragdollish or maybe a bit of Birman.
Either way she really is a lovely girl, she has such a cute face.
What is her personality like?
You can have my lot for a day if you like :wink:


----------



## JordanRose

If she is a persian, she's an old-style, open faced one. It's difficult to tell with seal points as her facial features aren't too visible on the photos. I've attached an example of an open persian- does she have a similar face to that?

(Also attached modern Persian, Mitted Ragdoll and Birman for you- she has traits akin to those, too!)

Or she could be a Persian cross- did you see any papers? Either way, it doesn't matter, you clearly love her for who she is and that's the main thing


----------



## Cheryl89

sharonchilds said:


> Im bad at breeds, but i think she looks ragdollish or maybe a bit of Birman.
> Either way she really is a lovely girl, she has such a cute face.
> What is her personality like?
> You can have my lot for a day if you like :wink:


Oh I'D love to have your lot for a day! It'd be sooooooooooooo cool   I think you and Jordan are actually right hun... Ragdol/Birman..she looks so familiar... silly lady telling me she's full Persian :hand: Mind you with cats..I'll believe anything, I love them all xx

Her personality is amazing...she's literally like a baby. Always lays with me, licks me cuddles up and if you don't fuss her she nudges your hands...super cute! Such a loud purrer thou!!! lol xx



JordanRose said:


> If she is a persian, she's an old-style, open faced one. It's difficult to tell with seal points as her facial features aren't too visible on the photos. I've attached an example of an open persian- does she have a similar face to that?
> 
> (Also attached modern Persian, Mitted Ragdoll and Birman for you- she has traits akin to those, too!)
> 
> Or she could be a Persian cross- did you see any papers? Either way, it doesn't matter, you clearly love her for who she is and that's the main thing


Oh my god she's more like the last two. The black boy she had (who she was getting rid of too) defo looked more like the first one... she was his daughter so I reckon Mum was Ragdoll or Birman...or a mix!! I've seen Persians online and she looks nothing like it but when I search Ragdoll...she looks so similar...oh god...here's me thinking I've got a Persian hahahaa

OH I love her to pieces she is literally my baby, can't get enough cuddles and squeezes! She does this thing where she walks into my room, right up to my face... and then just collapses on my head and starts licking me - she's just sooo squishy I love her!!!

Thank you for your info hun xxx


----------



## Cheryl89

sharonchilds said:


> View attachment 122563
> 
> Archie before his illness..Looking very big and fluffy
> 
> View attachment 122564
> 
> Archie and his girlfriend Jt, they loves to cuddle :001_tt1:


Omg sooooooo cute!!! made me melt  xx


----------



## robedha

No idea what Willow is looking at, the blinds are closed.


----------



## Cheryl89

robedha said:


> No idea what Willow is looking at, the blinds are closed.


Awwww haha this actually made me & my OH smile , cats are so wonderful x


----------



## JordanRose

robedha said:


> No idea what Willow is looking at, the blinds are closed.


She's looking very pensive. She must be thinking about her new sibling- she knows they're out there somewhere and she's eager to meet them


----------



## sharonchilds

Bless her, she looks like she is turning her back on you and sulking 
We had a cat (Rosie) do this when she couldnt have anymore treats...


----------



## Puddycat

TigerLileh said:


> Lily and I have spent the day harness training.


Does she fly?


----------



## TigerLileh

Puddycat said:


> Does she fly?


Occasionally she will fly from atop her scratching post, on to my bed where she will savage my feet before running and hiding.


----------



## Swimming Kermit

Here is my hubbie Steve, with Button. They have the same ritual every morning - standing out on our 2nd floor balcony and checking out what's happening in the neighbourhood!


----------



## Cheryl89

Swimming Kermit said:


> Here is my hubbie Steve, with Button. They have the same ritual every morning - standing out on our 2nd floor balcony and checking out what's happening in the neighbourhood!


OMG so cute!!! Xx


----------



## EmmaMia

This is my new little man soon to be home not this weekend but the one after pending vet check  eeeeee! I bet he can't wait to wind Mia up....


----------



## EmmaMia

And this is Mia in her new bed  (can only post one at once on my phone)


----------



## Cheryl89

OMG congratulations on your new baby  & as for Mia... Just wow :001_tt1:
Xx


----------



## jenny armour

Steverags said:


> Bobby having a drink
> 
> 
> what sort of cat fountain is that steve?


----------



## KingPrawnNoodles

Don't wake me up


----------



## cats galore

i thought it was easier to show you this thread which has all 14 of my own cats on it
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/300923-requested-some-you-my-14-cats.html


----------



## Cheryl89

OMG CG they are all amazing I'm so glad you saved them all, beautiful little babies!!!! Xxxx


----------



## KingPrawnNoodles

Cats galore you're cats are beautiful ans Kacey looks just like Coco, I'll try and get a pixture.


----------



## simplysardonic

Two of my lot, nonchalantly ignoring the camera


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue

Most of our orphanage kittens are having their afternoon nap...apart from Flik, who is checking PF! x


----------



## Cheryl89

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Most of our orphanage kittens are having their afternoon nap...apart from Flik, who is checking PF! x


OMG so lovely xxx


----------



## Linda2147

card playing cat


----------



## Linda2147

fishing bengal cat


----------



## turnips

Here's Jupiter a few days ago, he'll be 12 weeks on Sunday. He's ginger and white, and he likes showing off his belly.


----------



## sashski

BEAUTIFUL!! All of them, especially the little pink paws!! :001_tt1:


----------



## turnips

KingPrawnNoodles your cat is beautiful! I have such a soft spot for ginger cats.

sashski, thank you! I will tell Jupiter that his paws are appreciated. I loooove the little pink paw pads, luckily he seems to like it when I play with his paws so it works out very well.


----------



## Meezey

Venturing down here to the cats so thought I'd show my lot off 

Benny about to bosh Fred 



Fred 




Sebby looking very serious


and the ruler of the house herself the Princess Issy



Love my Meezers :001_wub:


----------



## EmmaMia

Sleepy head today, think he's growing!


----------



## Cheryl89

OMG meez!!!!! Your cats are so blooming stunning I just melted !!!! 

And Emma, simply beautiful!

Keep these cat piccies going  

Xxxx


----------



## princesspeach

Hi i'm new here, this is Freddie my 9 week old kitten.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurelie

Here is Bruno and Nancy - not a good photo technically but the best one i have of them together so far!


----------



## Cheryl89

Oh guys, your cats are soooooooooooooo beautiful!!! I want them all, where'd I put my cat nap bag?????????? :001_tt1:


----------



## Raggiemum71

Micnation


Smokey


Fluffy


----------



## jenny armour

torre

pixie

troy

JACK AND SONNI

jack charley and oliver

jack again (cos I like the picky)

harry

Nellie

jj and charley

cant find any of Freddie as he lives in the garden and he is ferrel
but he is very handsome


----------



## Cazzer

Fab to see to pics of your lovely gang Jenny. How are they all doing?


----------



## jenny armour

Cazzer said:


> Fab to see to pics of your lovely gang Jenny. How are they all doing?


they are all fine atm cazzer, we have a new addition but this time it is a pup. cats are getting there but jj is letting the pup know that he is still the boss. have you added to your family?


----------



## Jonescat

Very kind of you to have a sofa just for cats 
Lovely to see them all again.


----------



## Cheryl89

Oh wow, what a gorgeous selection of fluff balls you have!! Every single last one is absolutely stunning!!! You're so lucky! xxx


----------



## Cheryl89

jenny armour said:


> they are all fine atm cazzer, we have a new addition but this time it is a pup. cats are getting there but jj is letting the pup know that he is still the boss. have you added to your family?


Jen, the pic with Jack, Charlie & Oliver - are they Ragdolls? Still trying to determine the breed of mine you see. Lady I got her from said Persian but she really isn't :lol: x


----------



## jenny armour

Jonescat said:


> Very kind of you to have a sofa just for cats
> Lovely to see them all again.


I don't have an option in this household, but its a long story why the sofa was there in the first place



Cheryl89 said:


> Jen, the pic with Jack, Charlie & Oliver - are they Ragdolls? Still trying to determine the breed of mine you see. Lady I got her from said Persian but she really isn't :lol: x


yes Cheryl they are raggies and so is sonni my old boy, who is with jack in his (sonni's) bed. everyone else except for pixie who is one of my rescues, are nfcs


----------



## Cazzer

jenny armour said:


> they are all fine atm cazzer, we have a new addition but this time it is a pup. cats are getting there but jj is letting the pup know that he is still the boss. have you added to your family?


Only the coonie Jenny at the start of the year.

Did you get another collie? What do the cats think?


----------



## Cheryl89

jenny armour said:


> yes Cheryl they are raggies and so is sonni my old boy, who is with jack in his (sonni's) bed. everyone else except for pixie who is one of my rescues, are nfcs


My girl is defo a raggie/persian cross then :lol:

Beautiful cats hun, you're so blessed! x


----------



## jenny armour

Cazzer said:


> Only the coonie Jenny at the start of the year.
> 
> Did you get another collie? What do the cats think?


okne ****** amongst all those wegies, ahh.yes i got my rough collie bitch.
the cats are getting used to her. jj thinks he is still boss, but Maggie the
collie has other ideas



Cheryl89 said:


> My girl is defo a raggie/persian cross then :lol:
> 
> Beautiful cats hun, you're so blessed! x


thank you cheryl


----------



## IvyInspired

Here are some pics of my Bengal Girls on a walk.

Sorry i cant attach them to the actual main part of the message - i think i need to have a URL for each image to do that..

Ah well, what do you think of Ash and Cinder??


----------



## Jonescat

Great pics of lovely cats with a fab lifestyle  Never seen one wading upstream before!

You can load them in to albums in edit profile if you want and then take the url from there - slight snag in that you are only allowed 40 pics overall, but then you can always rotate to keep our interest


----------



## Jen4579

Our Alfie has always been a bit crazy he has the best personality last night he randomly decided to see if this spot was comfortable...


----------



## Emma32

These are a couple of recent pictures of my Charlie boy 

The first was him this morning having a kip on my bed 
The second is slightly older, last week having a snooze in the garden!


----------



## kimberleyski

Dorothy is extremely proud of herself after being named the best spider catcher ever!


----------



## Cheryl89

Oh guys! Stunning cats, love looking at all your little treasures running about & being playful (or sleeping!!!)

Keep them coming  xxxx


----------



## KoreyMcguirk

Awww..she looks so cute while sleeping..great pictures you posted out there guys..thanks for sharing, keep posting.


----------



## inkymoggy

Grumping about me taking photos this morning...


----------



## curlywurlydee

Heres a couple of my 2. Bella the Tonkinese and Draco the siamese


----------



## Cheryl89

I wish I was allowed more then one cat, all your furies are just stunning :001_tt1: xx


----------



## Brookes

IvyInspired said:


> Here are some pics of my Bengal Girls on a walk.
> 
> Sorry i cant attach them to the actual main part of the message - i think i need to have a URL for each image to do that..
> 
> Ah well, what do you think of Ash and Cinder??


Ivy are you fishing for compliments? You know they are absolutely stunning. If they were people they would be supermodels. I love my two but they don't look like that (think Brad and Angelina versus Fiz and Tyrone).
They are so gorgeous.


----------



## LadyDay

Cheryl89 said:


> Jen, the pic with Jack, Charlie & Oliver - are they Ragdolls? Still trying to determine the breed of mine you see. Lady I got her from said Persian but she really isn't :lol: x


@Cheryl:

Hi.
I was just wondering if your cat could be Himalayan? Himalayans are actually Persians, just with the pointed coat colour. It's hard to see her facial features in the pictures thanks to the dark face, but maybe she exhibits the old type face, that's not extremely flat like the modern Persian?

Either way she's a gorgeous cat


----------



## jenny armour

LadyDay said:


> @Cheryl:
> 
> Hi.
> I was just wondering if your cat could be Himalayan? Himalayans are actually Persians, just with the pointed coat colour. It's hard to see her facial features in the pictures thanks to the dark face, but maybe she exhibits the old type face, that's not extremely flat like the modern Persian?
> 
> Either way she's a gorgeous cat


which page is your cat on Cheryl? Himalayans are the American version of colourpointed Persians. they're faces aren't so flat as the Persians. somewhere I think I read the the colourpointed Persians were outcrossed with Siamese so their faces are a little longer


----------



## Emma1985billy

Billy with his best friends


----------



## Cheryl89

Gorgeous cats guys  Keep em coming 

And thanks for some more input 

Here is Bugsy 

















xx


----------



## 1290423

Not a very good picture as photographed from an old photo But here's Billy a couple of weeks after we rescued him, He spent the first two weeks of his life in my other halfs dressing gown pocket or with me at work.

RIP Billy you will never be forgotton


----------



## Cheryl89

Stunning DT, and RIP you lovely sweet caring boy Billy  xxx


----------

